# Here are some teaser pictures of the new turbo set up!



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

The car is at Hell Bent Race Cars and they are doing a REALLY good job. The fab work is quality work and Marc is doing it real fast. 
The turbo should sit some where in this area. 








Mounting bracket.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Teaser would be an understatement! LOL opcorn:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

The manifold is all thin wall material. The manifold bolts to the mount so if I ever needed to take the manifold off the turbo will stay in that spot.


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

That turbo looks heavier than my nephew. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

The turbo is 55 pounds :thumbup:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, looks good Mike :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

check you guys out :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> The turbo is 55 pounds :thumbup:


LOL! 55 lbs of fury :beer:


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

better hurry up if you want to line up in July, might take awhile with those looonngg tube runners


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha notice I said teaser


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Fackin sick, Mike!
Take me for a spin when its done? :laugh:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

T-Boy said:


> Teaser would be an understatement! LOL opcorn:


x2


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Next time we are at the same show we will go for a spin.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Marc what do you think your car is going to weigh in at ?


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

not sure not doing any carbon fibre this year, shooting for under 2600lbs with driver?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

That is real low. My car was 2700 last season with driver. I am aiming for 2550 with me this year. No power steering, new Kirkey seats, taking the sun roof out, CF hatch, and getting rid of the old rear seat delete. I saved 30ibs just buy switching to the new Kirkeys. The sun roof must be close to 15-20ibs. I need that fancy rear beam set up. :banghead:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Hell Bent Race Cars :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> That is real low. My car was 2700 last season with driver. I am aiming for 2550 with me this year. No power steering, new Kirkey seats, taking the sun roof out, CF hatch, and getting rid of the old rear seat delete. I saved 30ibs just buy switching to the new Kirkeys. The sun roof must be close to 15-20ibs. I need that fancy rear beam set up. :banghead:


The rear beam would be a nice addition:thumbup:
Nice work!


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

i have no sunroof, and i weigh it before turbo kit so i have a decent idea where we should be, getting car back next week, depending on a few things ill add some light weight parts when we put it back togheter

is that millers car?


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)

Look at Miller's car chillin


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

looking spiffy hahaha
hell bent :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

DROOLING!:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Never Stops Improving :beer::beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I need to improve my driving this year! Hell Bent did a AMAZING job on the car and the price was really good also. I spoke with Kevin and we are ditching the Vipecc and running a Lugtronic this year. I have all the good resources but I am the only one holding the car back from going fast because of the lack of seat time :banghead:
Hell Bent Race Cars :thumbup:
Kevin Black :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Lugtronic is very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

KB is the best man. I been dealing with him for 6 years now and never had a problem with a tune of his. :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Did Miller ditch the A2A this season?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't look to be honest buying think he is running a2w this season


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Gigidty:laugh: In for video of first pass down the track:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

what turbo is that? bullseye? Nice setup, I like:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

No sir s400sx 1.25 67mm BW


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

borgwarner! :beer: these guys and garrett are where it's at in the turbo game :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I actually had real bad luck with Garrett . Pte was a awesome turbo but i am excited to try BW out.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

starting to look like a honda, with a gigantic turbo on a 1.8l engine..:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Slimjimmn said:


> starting to look like a honda, with a gigantic turbo on a 1.8l engine..:thumbup::beer:


The turbo isn't big at all. It is still a 67MM. Depending on work I might be bringing the car to NJ next weekend so Kevin can do some things to it and following week might be the track. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of the car. 








my car and Chris Miller's Civic 








Hell Bent products all of the customer cars.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

that shop looks mint :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I would say it is the best shop that ever touched my car. :thumbup: The pricing was right on and the quality is amazing.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

why is Millers car there? he does all his own fab?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

you are going to thoroughly enjoy those vibrant clamps. :beer:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I would say it is the best shop that ever touched my car. :thumbup: The pricing was right on and the quality is amazing.


where on the island is it? I've seen that digital wrapped civic at Forcefed before, year ago maybe


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Miller doesn't have the time to fab he rather just pay some one. Miller and [email protected] had a falling out I guess ..I don't know the complete story and I don't really care


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Miller doesn't have the time to fab he rather just pay some one. Miller and [email protected] had a falling out I guess ..I don't know the complete story and I don't really care


ha, yea doesn't matter either way, stuff happens man... where is that shop at? it's always good to have a back up in case I need some help


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Farmingdale off of 110 i will post a address later when I get home


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That shop and their work looks megapro. Good stuff Mikey.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

My 50 trim just laughed at that fat girl right there :laugh::laugh:


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

Mike, is that mounted flange going to sandwitch between the turbo and a flange mounted to the manifold? Kinda like millers chassis leg?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

screwball said:


> That shop and their work looks megapro. Good stuff Mikey.


They do a lot of amazing work and they are real fast. My car would of been out of there if a raccoon didn't eat through the roof of my house :banghead:



greek 1.8t said:


> Mike, is that mounted flange going to sandwitch between the turbo and a flange mounted to the manifold? Kinda like millers chassis leg?


Yeah, HBRC made Chris's new set up and that looks sick. I was going to take pictures of his car on Sunday but I am not sure if Chris would be ok with it.


HidRo said:


> My 50 trim just laughed at that fat girl right there :laugh::laugh:


haha :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## nopantsdougie (Nov 17, 2006)

looks amazing man! cant wait to see it running.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Good stuff Mike :thumbup:


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Those vibrant clamps really add a clean look. :thumbup:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

K20017 said:


> Those vibrant clamps really add a clean look. :thumbup:


yea for sure, they look beast too :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

This is awesome.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I am real happy I decide to go with them. They are making up a custom front motor mount also. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Yeah I am real happy I decide to go with them. They are making up a custom front motor mount also. :thumbup::beer:




That is awesome.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Things are moving along very quickly


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Things are moving along very quickly
> pic snipped


How thick is that flange? Looks beefy. That is some nice functional looking work, simple and elegant.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

For some reason i am remember 3/8 mild steel. i been ordering a lot of random crap sorry i can't remember small things like that anymore haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Things are moving along very quickly


:beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That thing's looking serious.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

It is all thin wall. The turbo brace will hold all the weight so the manifold has no weight on it. :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

You know it is serious when you have a merge collector that should be on a big block chevy header feeding your turbo.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the car will be ready to be picked up on Wednesday so hopefully I can mount the seats and drop the car off by KB's and then get it to the track. :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Mounting bracket.


2nd page bump


----------



## VOLKSGLI (Mar 31, 2012)

Real nice work looks good and coming along with excellent progress:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

my phone didn't up load them in order so i apologize for that. i got some good news though, i will be in Harrisburg next weekend so if all goes good i might bring the car with me and drop it off at KB's place and just get it done from there. :thumbup:


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

i love fab shops that do quality work but more importantly get stuff done on time. i'm sick of waiting months for a weeks worth of work to be done.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

02VWGTIVR6 said:


> i love fab shops that do quality work but more importantly get stuff done on time. i'm sick of waiting months for a weeks worth of work to be done.


I feel the same way . The last turbo set up was a nightmare to work on I brought that concern to HBRC and they made sure this set up will be easy to work on if I ever needed to.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

not working with FFE anymore? havent been around these parts in a minute, totally out of the loop:laugh:


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)

We picking it up this week?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Me and FFE don't speak anymore because of numerous reasons. I hope the best for Ed so we will just leave it like that. Steve I think we can pick it up Wednesday and them bring it to kb's on Saturday


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Me and FFE don't speak anymore because of numerous reasons. I hope the best for Ed so we will just leave it like that. Steve I think we can pick it up Wednesday and them bring it to kb's on Saturday


Would sharing any of this prevent someone else here on this forum from making a future mistake and losing thousands of dollars or having flawed work done?


If so, please share. Men are defined by their actions and how they hold to their word(s).


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Gotta love car porn... opcorn:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Would sharing any of this prevent someone else here on this forum from making a future mistake and losing thousands of dollars or having flawed work done?
> 
> 
> If so, please share. Men are defined by their actions and how they hold to their word(s).


If I bring up the situation between me and Ed in public I am sure it will cause all sorts of drama which I don't need or want to deal with so I will be the bigger man and not say anything. I don't need to have him bash me personally, my partner steve personally or our business (stevebilt). Best of luck Ed :thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Does KB have his own shop down in harrisburg? i knew he was somewhere down in that area. didnt know if he ran his business out of his house and used other ppls dynos for tuning or what. ive been thinking of buying one of his ecu's. all the fast cars seem to be running lugtronic.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

He does some work out of his place. Contact him he will take care of you


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Me and FFE don't speak anymore because of numerous reasons. I hope the best for Ed so we will just leave it like that. Steve I think we can pick it up Wednesday and them bring it to kb's on Saturday


no big deal. look forward to the progress though. may even run at etown for one of the sport compact events later this year :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

tdipower4me said:


> no big deal. look forward to the progress though. may even run at etown for one of the sport compact events later this year :thumbup:


We are certain we will make the rest of the races for this season . The car would of been done but a raccoon decided to eat through my roof and wreck the house so I had to put the car on hold for a couple weeks


----------



## Suadjule (Apr 20, 2012)

Great pipe work...:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> We are certain we will make the rest of the races for this season . The car would of been done but a raccoon decided to eat through my roof and wreck the house so I had to put the car on hold for a couple weeks


Fix the car.

Hunt the raccoon in said car.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> Fix the car.
> 
> Hunt the raccoon in said car.


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

groggory said:


> Fix the car.
> 
> Hunt the raccoon in said car.


Ok well you asked for the pictures ...
I went to the house one day to work on it and noticed insulation blowing all over the yard so I go on the roof and see this








I patch the roof for now go back to the parents for the night come back to my house in the morning and find the inside of the house wrecked. I went out and got some traps put them all over the house hoping it will go in them so I can do the right thing...well that never happen..I was on the 4th day now and i decide to go to the house and do some work at night and income across the bastard in my bed room so I ran out of the house as it was tryin to attack me . So from the window I snap this picture 








I called steve up he came over with a modified 22 ..it took 6 bullets to put it down as it was tryin to attack us . I was out side throwing up because I have a weak stomach.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Pure awesome

Glad I wasn't there... I don't own any small caliber arms. You would definitely have more house to patch when I was done

Man, that's an evil bandit you nabbed there


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer::beer::laugh: Job Well Done :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

To be honest no one wanted to kill it but it was getting nasty and it was wrecking the house. Steve is good shot. He wanted to bring his AK over but that might be over kill considering the house is a old summer bungalow 20x35 sq/f haha


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> To be honest no one wanted to kill it but it was getting nasty and it was wrecking the house. Steve is good shot. He wanted to bring his AK over but that might be over kill considering the house is a old summer bungalow 20x35 sq/f haha


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! You dudes shot that thing!

You get the Long Island Medium over to see how the dead Racoon felt about the whole situation after the fact?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Nice! Killing animals is only cool for food or when they want to maul your face off.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

It might be overkill to murder fire ants with a sledge hammer, but it gets the job done.

Next time bring the AK


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

nope, MK49 for the win


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> So from the window I snap this picture


Is it trying to help with some decoration?
It brought is natural brush (tail) with it to do some painting

We dont have these over here in UK so although it looks "cute" in a picture 1000's of miles away I am guessing when its snarling and trying to attack you, its not such a furry animal any more and more like satans child.

funny story tho.. lol


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Like i said I did not want to harm it but it was threaten me and was unsafe. These things are known to kill dogs and what not. I have him plenty of chances to go in the trap and I would of taken him a couple miles away and let him go .


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

All of my guns would have been overkill.....but it would have got the job done in one shot. LOL :laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

T-Boy said:


> All of my guns would have been overkill.....but it would have got the job done in one shot. LOL :laugh:


Sooo....

is it like the rule "I cook, you clean" but "I shoot, you clean?" Because I'm thinking large caliber gun + drogoRacoon = Cleanup aisle 2.

LOL, and then the racoon derailed the awesome build thread.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

groggory said:


> Sooo....
> 
> is it like the rule "I cook, you clean" but "I shoot, you clean?" Because I'm thinking large caliber gun + drogoRacoon = Cleanup aisle 2.
> 
> LOL, and then the racoon derailed the awesome build thread.


Well if you call me for my services (seek and destroy) that's what I'll do. What ever needs to happen afterwards is on you. :laugh::beer:
The military has taught me well....


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha does this picture beat the raccoon topic ?


----------



## dave13s4 (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn Mike this manifold is looking sick, I can't wait for the car to be ready for the track, **** I can't wait to drive the damn car lol.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

o face. definitely. unph.


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

groggory said:


> o face. definitely. unph.


most certainly manifold porn right there.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

That mani is pure sex!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

That looks SO nice. Perfect!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I couldn't be any more happier with this set up. I didn't want another manifold/down pipe that didn't fit good and that was a pain in the ass to take off if I needed to come off


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

hows that supposed to work with a twin scroll turbo


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

Smart!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

eace:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

This is looking good!
How much power are you aiming for?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

what's the WG set up look like?


----------



## nopantsdougie (Nov 17, 2006)

why go with a twinscroll housing if youre not going to make use of it?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

where is the downpipe going to go? and also i wanna see this wastegate setup too! what gate you gonna use? and also wanna fill us in on ^ that question?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

We are using two MVS's for the gates . As for the twin scrolls questions mark told me to do it like this so I took his advice . I only questioned it once and he said not to worry about it. I will try anything and see no reason not to listen to him since he did the same thing on millers cars. I am going to head there Tuesday to get some more logic on this and I will fill you all in


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

no doubt, well either way its going to be nasty. power goal?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

800+ I guess . Me and Kevin did talk about goin to the dyno but we are most likely skipping that now


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> 800+ I guess . Me and Kevin did talk about goin to the dyno but we are most likely skipping that now


:beer: i feel you, just drive it. we all know you make power :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha I don't make the power KB does I just fund it lol


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Only waiting for the down pipe, expansion tank and front motor mount / solid mounts


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Jesus! The size of that thing! What's it gonna be full boost at... 7,200 rpm?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

S400sx 67mm 1.25 who knows what the full boost is going to be haha


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> S400sx 67mm 1.25 who knows what the full boost is going to be haha


eleventeen million !!!:laugh:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

^haha true that, i have 6262 and my full boost is up there, and i dont have long ass runners like you lol. things gonna be nasty, Mike where is farmingville at? im bout to move back to ny on the 15th


----------



## dave13s4 (Dec 16, 2004)

Farmingville is out in Suffolk County on Long Island.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

no doubt


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Lawnguyland


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Haha I don't make the power KB does I just fund it lol


:beer::laugh:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

screwball said:


> Lawnguyland


 Lol never saw that one


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Setup looks amazing. Is the billet peice on your brake booster made by Makk like what is on Todd Copes car? Can wait to see this complete.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, I got it from [email protected] It looks real good :thumb up: I should have more pictures of everything finished in a couple days:thumbup:


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

omg..


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

You just texted me the coolest link ever Mike lol. Sick work dude.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hope to see it soon.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

nopantsdougie said:


> why go with a twinscroll housing if youre not going to make use of it?


 I was thinking the exact same thing:screwy:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

**** looks amazing mike

Confused on the t/s thing as well:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it will be fine. Mark had a lot more experience then I will ever have. Millers car had a very similiar set up. If it doesn't work for me I will just go back and re-do it no big deal.


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

Probably wont get twinscroll advantages but this is much better than having a open t4 manifold with a ts housing. The dual mvs is what confuses me unles you got them with the intention to go full ts before the mani went in the direction it did!


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


>


 some gnarly fab work :beer:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

screwball said:


> Lawnguyland


 How true. 

Yeah the fab work is incredible. I wish I was that good.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Any new pics?


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing:screwy:


 I would just give up on thinking then :facepalm: 

I bet you wouldnt question it if Arnold made it lol


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> I would just give up on thinking then :facepalm:
> 
> I bet you wouldnt question it if Arnold made it lol


 Arnold wouldn't


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

Im pretty sure these turbos only come with ts housings but i could be wrong.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Why not have the exhaust and WG all go straight through the hood?


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Something about how unconventional it is using a TS housing on a single v-band collector on the sidewinder.... just makes it that much more sexy.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW Mike! Wastegate dump through Hood?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> WOW Mike! Wastegate dump through Hood?


 Cooler than batman.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Why not have the exhaust and WG all go straight through the hood?


 I drive the car 100 miles a day in the summer to work so i don't want a bad head ach when i finally get to work . 


dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> WOW Mike! Wastegate dump through Hood?


 yeah why not? send me over your number on a PM for next weekend


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> yeah why not? send me over your number on a PM for next weekend


 Sent; although you already had it, unless you changed phones


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

setup looks killer :thumbup: 

also, my k03 is seeming quite ... inadequate ... now :laugh:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Nice seeing stuff outta the box. Dont think i've ever seen a sidewinder and then a DP taking that route b4 on any car. Definitely unique :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Nice seeing stuff outta the box. Dont think i've ever seen a sidewinder and then a DP taking that route b4 on any car. Definitely unique :thumbup:


 It needs to have exhaust ...it's still a street car Haha


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

One thing I have loved about your car is that you can still drive it around. You can spot this thing occasionally at TGIF ....... Or wait do I always see it at expressions. Lol


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha yeah i usually park at Fridays and walk across north ocean lol jk....Fridays used to be the local watering Hole ..you will see the car in the hamptons since I will be working out there this summer...hopefully the police don't mind it


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I drive the car 100 miles a day in the summer to work so i don't want a bad head ach when i finally get to work .
> 
> 
> yeah why not? send me over your number on a PM for next weekend


 

Which runners from what cylinders are going to the gates?  

I think I see some logic.......


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I drive the car 100 miles a day in the summer to work so i don't want a bad head ach when i finally get to work .





Mike Pauciullo said:


> It needs to have exhaust ...it's still a street car Haha


 :sly: you sir are the man, I will now be changing my route to work and drive 10 miles out of the way to see that thing on the road :laugh: 

digging the progress, there's too many builds on here that take way too long :thumbup::beer:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Haha yeah i usually park at Fridays and walk across north ocean lol jk....Fridays used to be the local watering Hole ..you will see the car in the hamptons since I will be working out there this summer...hopefully the police don't mind it


 What are you doing in the Hamptons ? The east Hampton cops are jerks. My grandfather lives out there.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Which runners from what cylinders are going to the gates?
> 
> I think I see some logic.......


 cyl 1-4 are off of one WG and cyl 2-3 are off of another. 



mk4boost said:


> :sly: you sir are the man, I will now be changing my route to work and drive 10 miles out of the way to see that thing on the road :laugh:
> 
> digging the progress, there's too many builds on here that take way too long :thumbup::beer:


 i feel like this build is taking for ever. 



foxhound720 said:


> What are you doing in the Hamptons ? The east Hampton cops are jerks. My grandfather lives out there.


 i am switching yards to bridge hampton so my hours stay the same. the only crappy thing is i won't be making a lot of over time :banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> :sly: you sir are the man, I will now be changing my route to work and drive 10 miles out of the way to see that thing on the road :laugh:
> 
> digging the progress, there's too many builds on here that take way too long :thumbup::beer:


 :beer: i fee you about too many builds taking way too long. That happens because people just start throwing parts at the car without really knowing what they need. usually a lot of extra parts end up being purchased for max powaaasss even tho u don't really need it. Thankfully I was able to get only what was needed to support the BT, intake, fuel, and exhaust wise and threw it all on in a weekend. been driving the car daily bt for about 2.5 years, turbo has about 57k miles on it between myself and previous owner and it's still fresh as the day i bought it :beer:


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

I like your style! I did a pretty similar setup except on a 3.2L and a GTX4294R. Are you planning on running a 4" downpipe? There is plenty of room, its a little tight with the haldex tho but you dont have to worry about that! Looks good and cant wait to see the finished product. Heres a picture from SOWO 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

mystery chip 1.8t said:


> I like your style! I did a pretty similar setup except on a 3.2L and a GTX4294R. Are you planning on running a 4" downpipe? There is plenty of room, its a little tight with the haldex tho but you dont have to worry about that! Looks good and cant wait to see the finished product. Heres a picture from SOWO 2 weeks ago.


 Dude seriously. Something just hit the bottom of my desk at work, no moho. THAT IS AMAZING!  :beer: eace:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

gdoggmoney said:


> Dude seriously. Something just hit the bottom of my desk at work, no moho. THAT IS AMAZING!  :beer: eace:


 Haha thanks, it made 489 @ 11psi. cant wait to crank it up. Been thinking about getting the HTA 105MM upgrade..... But i dont want to derail this thread.. Just wanted to be able to give some insight to minor issues i ran into running a "similar" position for the turbo.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

mystery chip 1.8t said:


> Haha thanks, it made 489 @ 11psi. cant wait to crank it up. Been thinking about getting the HTA 105MM upgrade..... But i dont want to derail this thread.. Just wanted to be able to give some insight to minor issues i ran into running a "similar" position for the turbo.


 I dont think de-railed or thunder stolen, I think double the awesome.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mystery chip 1.8t said:


> I like your style! I did a pretty similar setup except on a 3.2L and a GTX4294R. Are you planning on running a 4" downpipe? There is plenty of room, its a little tight with the haldex tho but you dont have to worry about that! Looks good and cant wait to see the finished product. Heres a picture from SOWO 2 weeks ago.


 :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Nothing was de-railed I like seeing things like that..but yeah we are using a 4 inch. The full exhaust is 4 inch aluminum from the tunnel back with a 4 inch borla muffler


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Are you doing a brake booster delete? Can see behind the DP


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Nothing was de-railed I like seeing things like that..but yeah we are using a 4 inch. The full exhaust is 4 inch aluminum from the tunnel back with a 4 inch borla muffler


 Can you show how he has the runners "pointing" into the 4, where it breaks down to the 38 twins, and then the divided entrance? Pwease!??!?! :heart:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

The brake booster is still in the car. 
I will look for some pictures of the inside of the collector later on when I get home...here are some pictures of the new solid rear mount. I need to take the dog none out still .


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

:thumbup: i like that motor mount


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Solid side mounts too?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Aluminum exhaust and some more of this mount ...I pick the car up later on to


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

We demand videos of awesome NAO!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

^^ what he said 

I would leave the dogbone in, and leave that there as well for insurance.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is the expansion tank 








I am going to pick the car up in a couple of hours


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Here is the expansion tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont know you and I am excited. :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> I dont know you and I am excited. :beer:


 LMAO! :beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Sh_t is the truth Mike!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking good that setup should be wicked!!! ViDS pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

gdoggmoney said:


> I dont know you and I am excited. :beer:


 I get excited every time I see Mike on bookface.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Lol, out the hood! Don't run low boost through the hamptons!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


>


 gangster


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Your neighbors are gonna LOVE you bro :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


>


 That needs requoted yet a second time


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

The 5 year old inside me says "wastegates shooting flames out the hood would be radical x infinity"


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

TG customs welding some custom brackets up for the dzus bottons for the bumper and steve is doing some oil pan ****


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Some sort of brackets to make an easier on/off for the bumper mikey ? Look at those seats !! Wish you picked this up last weekend when i was visiting.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Anything special going on w/ the headlight and the TIP?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

A daily driver with Hood exit wastegate dumps, (2) kirkey race buckets, and a God damned parachute! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Driving normal must be still 25+ mpg.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah they make everything easier . I am trying to keep this set up easy because the last turbo kit sucked to work on and I won't have that ever again. . 
We aren't sure on the tip yet . 
I am super happy with this setup ....hell bent race cars is where it is at the quality and pricing is amazing :thumbup:.the car was done in three weeks . They don't believe in dropping off the car for 7 months just to get a turbo kit made.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> Driving normal must be still 25+ mpg.


 Saw 31 on highway last year when me and Steve took the car to ct . We aren't seeing tha this year with the e85 :banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Saw 31 on highway last year when me and Steve took the car to ct . We aren't seeing tha this year with the e85 :banghead:


 nice gas mileage, i see 30 mpg hwy. i'm not a fan of e85, i would like to see another alternative fuel


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I wasn't a fan of it either but 
1. q16 and c16 are a lot of money 
2. KB has been telling me to use it for years so if he trust it i think i should also. 
3. look at todd, tim, and palumbus..they are having awesome luck with it and they are some of the fastest legit street cars out there. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

check out hell bent's face book. they do some sick stuff 
http://www.facebook.com/HellBentRaceCars


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I wasn't a fan of it either but
> 1. q16 and c16 are a lot of money
> 2. KB has been telling me to use it for years so if he trust it i think i should also.
> 3. look at todd, tim, and palumbus..they are having awesome luck with it and they are some of the fastest legit street cars out there. :thumbup:


 i'm not knocking you for it bro, i don't compete in racing competitions like you do so it's more trouble than it's worth for me. also, i'm not making enough powwwaaass to require that type of octane  :laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> nice gas mileage, i see 30 mpg hwy. i'm not a fan of e85, i would like to see another alternative fuel


 that's because you don't have the hardware or knowledge to tune for it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> that's because you don't have the hardware or knowledge to tune for it


 lol, you *just* got ur car in a state where you can rev above 5500 rpms :laugh: meanwhile i've put 50k on my bt in 2 years. stop talkin $hit, worry about your own knowledge and hardware sissy


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> i'm not knocking you for it bro, i don't compete in racing competitions like you do so it's more trouble than it's worth for me. also, i'm not making enough powwwaaass to require that type of octane  :laugh:


 Sorry tom I wasn't offended or anything I am just running arond while I reply to the thread haha. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Sorry tom I wasn't offended or anything I am just running arond while I reply to the thread haha. :thumbup:


 :beer:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I wasn't a fan of it either but
> 1. q16 and c16 are a lot of money
> 2. KB has been telling me to use it for years so if he trust it i think i should also.
> 3. look at todd, tim, and palumbus..they are having awesome luck with it and they are some of the fastest legit street cars out there. :thumbup:


 Do you have to use e85 all the time or can you switch between pump gas and e85 like the flex fuel chevys?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

the battery is in a nice spot  








No I won't be switching fuels like that


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Anybody that says they don't need e85 is either dillusional or don't care to make power


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Anybody that says they don't need e85 is either dillusional or don't care to make power


 Or the closest pump is 65 miles away. Ill probably just run 93 and w/m...


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Anybody that says they don't need e85 is either dillusional or don't care to make power


 if the funds are there i will have uncle KB make two maps...E85 and q16


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

wow mike! I've been seeing your posts on FB but never ran into this thread...not in the 20v forum enough i guess. Amazing stuff, can't wait to see it run. I'll be sure to try and get some HD Video/sound of it running and you racing


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> wow mike! I've been seeing your posts on FB but never ran into this thread...not in the 20v forum enough i guess. Amazing stuff, can't wait to see it run. I'll be sure to try and get some HD Video/sound of it running and you racing


That would be great man :thumbup: how are you doing ?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Can you show how he has the runners "pointing" into the 4, where it breaks down to the 38 twins, and then the divided entrance? Pwease!??!?! :heart:


 Does this help ?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Does this help ?


Yes... Can you post an overview of the header so I can see where each cylinder goes into the 4-1/2?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

The dumptubes look hott! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweeet dudee! I want ur car man. Haha. Now im gonna have to rebuild my whole motor, throw in some solid lifterz. And rock out. Lol


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Why would you do solid lifters ?


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

What tires are you running for daily use. I know my car does pretty good with with the yokohama s drives. No doubt am not putting down near the power of your car though. Setup looks killer mike!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

lol, slicks...

Tires won't stand a chance w/ the turbo no matter what brand they are.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


>


There is logic in the pulse order and where they tie together, even though they share a common collector. 1-3-4-2. Look closely at the order there seems to be seperation of sides. Not just willy nilly. Look at the charge/exhaust and what would travel through and where or what side.. 

Ask him! Curious!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

IAmTheNacho said:


> What tires are you running for daily use. I know my car does pretty good with with the yokohama s drives. No doubt am not putting down near the power of your car though. Setup looks killer mike!


 some BS generals for the street. the slicks at 24.5x9x13's


screwball said:


> lol, slicks...
> 
> Tires won't stand a chance w/ the turbo no matter what brand they are.





gdoggmoney said:


> There is logic in the pulse order and where they tie together, even though they share a common collector. 1-3-4-2. Look closely at the order there seems to be seperation of sides. Not just willy nilly. Look at the charge/exhaust and what would travel through and where or what side..
> 
> Ask him! Curious!


i will ask him next time i speak with him.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Also can we hear it run? :heart:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


>





gdoggmoney said:


> There is logic in the pulse order and where they tie together, even though they share a common collector. 1-3-4-2. Look closely at the order there seems to be seperation of sides. Not just willy nilly. Look at the charge/exhaust and what would travel through and where or what side..
> 
> Ask him! Curious!


I was thinking the same exact thing. I know in my buds car, a friend of ours made his first sidewinder, was kind of an experiment really, and one of the runners (#1) was way longer than the others... Made the car sound like a subie lol... Spool was pretty bad because of the mismatched runners.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Also can we hear it run? :heart:


 Maybe in a week or two. We are taking the car to Wunderwagons this weekend and then hopefully during the week we can finish the small stuff and bring it to KB for the new harness. 


schwartzmagic said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing. I know in my buds car, a friend of ours made his first sidewinder, was kind of an experiment really, and one of the runners (#1) was way longer than the others... Made the car sound like a subie lol... Spool was pretty bad because of the mismatched runners.


I am not worried about the lag. Mark builds plenty of turbo cars and has numerous cars in the 7, 8,9, and 10's.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I hope the mani works out well for you even though I am still questioning it


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I am sure it will. If it doesn't I will change it no big deal. I am not afraid to try stuff


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

IAmTheNacho said:


> What tires are you running for daily use. I know my car does pretty good with with the yokohama s drives. No doubt am not putting down near the power of your car though. Setup looks killer mike!


I agree the s drives are pretty sticky, my 16vt doesn't break them loose to easily. But like screw said, with that turbo anything less than slicks don't have a chance.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

You know what'll really get it to stick? Quattro.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

zerb said:


> You know what'll really get it to stick? Quattro.


Get off vortex and finish the car


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I hope the mani works out well for you even though I am still questioning it


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha...


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Get off vortex and finish the car


You make a good point.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I hope the mani works out well for you even though I am still questioning it


^^^^*vortexpert*


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I hope the mani works out well for you even though I am still questioning it


meanwhile we are questioning that ~340whp gt3076 :laugh::facepalm: STFU


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> meanwhile we are questioning that ~340whp gt3076 :laugh::facepalm: STFU


:laugh: there's a cute little f23 Frankenturbo making that...

cool battery spot, I was wondering where you were going to start hiding stuff like that :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Dave926 said:


> I agree the s drives are pretty sticky, my 16vt doesn't break them loose to easily. But like screw said, with that turbo anything less than slicks don't have a chance.


i haven't tried the s-drives, but i break a lot of other tires free, so I don't even bother launching on the street as it's spin city...any good recommendation for tires from people? i've used azenis rt-615 and spin, nitto n555 and i spin, hancook v12 and I spin....I think I need to upgrade to more wider tires...who is running 245+?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> ^^^^*vortexpert*


I know thank you :thumbup:





Big_Tom said:


> meanwhile we are questioning that ~340whp gt3076 :laugh::facepalm: STFU



Are you really still here? :facepalm:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Edit: Sorry Mike


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

So anyways


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

T-Boy said:


> You and Tom need to either just go duke it out or turn gay (if you're not already gay) and love on eachother. This $#it is getting old.












:thumbdown::facepalm: you should be sorry


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

No need to appligize :beer:
I just Stay out of the argueing . Tom is a good guy we spoke a bunch of times :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> No need to appligize :beer:
> I just Stay out of the argueing . Tom is a good guy we spoke a bunch of times :thumbup:


:beer: likewise Mike


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

haha


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Can we hear it run yet?!?!!?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't Really work on it this weekend because of wunderwagons but like I said the car will be in our booth. I am hopefully taking the car to meet with Kevin next weekend if I get everything on my end finished . Once the car runs we will be at island drag way :thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> :thumbdown::facepalm: you should be sorry


:laugh: You two are the worst love birds of vortex history....I think you two out did Dizzy and Steggy back in the day.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> :laugh: You two are the worst love birds of vortex history....I think you two out did Dizzy and Steggy back in the day.


Damn bringing back the old days now


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Damn bringing back the old days now


That's who they remind me of. :laugh:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't think of the other guys name but everyone was flaming on him...maybe bettleS or something?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I can't think of the other guys name but everyone was flaming on him...maybe bettleS or something?


It was BeetleS then i think he got banned and came baack as 50trimS :laugh:

Trip down memmory lane....wonder what Steve Soda is doing???


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

t-boy said:


> it was beetles then i think he got banned and came baack as 50trims :laugh:
> 
> Trip down memmory lane....wonder what steve soda is doing???


*dont say his name more than twice or he will come*


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Where's MRP2001? or Wolfsburg?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> It was BeetleS then i think he got banned and came baack as 50trimS :laugh:
> 
> Trip down memmory lane....wonder what Steve Soda is doing???


 That's the user name I was thinking of. Steve soda wow....haven't heard/saw him on here in a long time . I remember when I first did a turbo kit on this car it was chris Johnson's (Johnnyblaze) gt28rs and he wanted to be a big shot and get the 2871 haha ..that d!ck wrecked my life by selling me that turbo


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

screwball said:


> Where's MRP2001? or Wolfsburg?


 Mrp got into scooters or something right ?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

gdoggmoney said:


> *dont say his name more than twice or he will come*


LOL 



Mike Pauciullo said:


> That's the user name I was thinking of. Steve soda wow....haven't heard/saw him on here in a long time . I remember when I first did a turbo kit on this car it was chris Johnson's (Johnnyblaze) gt28rs and he wanted to be a big shot and get the 2871 haha ..that d!ck wrecked my life by selling me that turbo


Back then, the t3t4 was a HUGE turbo....LOL 



Mike Pauciullo said:


> Mrp got into scooters or something right ?


Yeah, same here, had a ZX6r and a R1....but I ended up coming back. I like 4 wheels on a track. Knee draging was fun for a bit, and then i realized it was almost more expensive to track bikes then cars.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are mrp? We spoke a few times years ago. I was one.eightt03 but was banned for saying bad things about 034 lol


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> You are mrp? We spoke a few times years ago. I was one.eightt03 but was banned for saying bad things about 034 lol


No, like MRP I went 2 wheels. He stayed, I came back...LOL
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> No, like MRP I went 2 wheels. He stayed, I came back...LOL
> Sorry for the confusion.


Haha ok gotcha :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

nebulight was lurking around here for a while, he went into the gsr realm, not sure if he came back here or not...


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> nebulight was lurking around here for a while, he went into the gsr realm, not sure if he came back here or not...


His motor blow up hwy pull was epic! :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

wasn't it a lease? i bought a new t25 3076 from him and the turbo was horrible. lol not his fault though :thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> wasn't it a lease? i bought a new t25 3076 from him and the turbo was horrible. lol not his fault though :thumbup:


Yup, it was leased. lol


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha that was when this place was actually good and people somewhat built these cars


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Nebulight had a pretty nice Integra that he put a FR kit onto and had Evans tune. I think it lasted all of 3 days before it was stolen in front of his house if I remember right. He was out in the boonies in PA too, not like he was in Jersey City or something w/ a massive front mount and parking on the street.

That's exactly why a bought a VW and didn't do a GSR swap into a hatch back in '02.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

T-Boy said:


> His motor blow up hwy pull was epic! :thumbup:


are you thinking of nrml?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> are you thinking of nrml?


Nrml's famous blow up hahaha if I remember correctly he was heading to sema when that happen


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> That would be great man :thumbup: how are you doing ?


Yeah definitely man, whenever I'm at the track just let em know you want vids and i'll be right at the line with my camera/mic

But I've been pretty good, just finally graduated from college..2 years late....and not finding work :banghead: other than being at my dad's shop.

Car's been down for the last 2 months because I cracked the poorly designed C2 turbo manifold, and had to have it re-welded and gusseted...since I was at school the car just sat until mid may and then since I had to tear it apart I figured i would do some other things, and then came the wait for parts... so the car's still dead on a lift at the shop lol. Should be done by this weekend I'm hoping. 

Also now that I'm done with my degree I can dedicate some more time and $ (i hope) to this car and get racing with it. There are virtually no MK4 FWD 24v Turbos hitting the strip around the US :screwy:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> are you thinking of nrml?


You're right it was nrml! Hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

T-Boy said:


> :laugh: You two are the worst love birds of vortex history....I think you two out did Dizzy and Steggy back in the day.


I liked the Dizzy vs. Jason fights best. :laugh:

Great build though.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Yeah definitely man, whenever I'm at the track just let em know you want vids and i'll be right at the line with my camera/mic
> 
> But I've been pretty good, just finally graduated from college..2 years late....and not finding work :banghead: other than being at my dad's shop.
> 
> ...


So change that buy some slicks !


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

silvercar said:


> I liked the Dizzy vs. Jason fights best. :laugh:
> 
> Great build though.:thumbup:


Hahahaha they were good too.

I see you're still lurking around. :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

He lee are some from wunderwagons. 

















I will post up more as I find them


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

You're missing a T-body clamp :laugh:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha and cams


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Looking good, can't wait to see what she can do. :beer:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

T-Boy- People actually asked me when Mike was busy " How can you drive it without the o2 bung being plugged up " Steve leans over and says "uhhh huh" lol.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

foxhound720 said:


> T-Boy- People actually asked me when Mike was busy " How can you drive it without the o2 bung being plugged up " Steve leans over and says "uhhh huh" lol.


LMAO :laugh: He also has magic sparkplugs....doesn't need the coil packs at all! :beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

So people did not get that it was not finished?


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

T-Boy said:


> Hahahaha they were good too.
> 
> I see you're still lurking around. :beer:


 I've been known to lurk every now and then... The plan is to get it back together and get a little seat time this year. 

OP: are you planning on a headlight inlet? Kind of a random question, I know. But the setup you have there kind of lends itself to it... Unless you're scared of sucking little orphaned racoons into it:laugh:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

silvercar said:


> I've been known to lurk every now and then... The plan is to get it back together and get a little seat time this year.
> 
> OP: are you planning on a headlight inlet? Kind of a random question, I know. But the setup you have there kind of lends itself to it... Unless you're scared of sucking little orphaned racoons into it:laugh:


 You still up in dalton?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

silvercar said:


> I've been known to lurk every now and then... The plan is to get it back together and get a little seat time this year.
> 
> OP: are you planning on a headlight inlet? Kind of a random question, I know. But the setup you have there kind of lends itself to it... Unless you're scared of sucking little orphaned racoons into it:laugh:


 I wouldn't mind sucking raccoons up . I hate them bastards ..but yeah I don't hope to make some type of inlet in time though


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I wouldn't mind sucking raccoons up . I hate them bastards ..but yeah I don't hope to make some type of inlet in time though


 Raccoons? Small children could lose limbs to that thing when it's generating enough vacuum on the inlet side, and folks with loose clothing shouldn't walk too close.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

gdoggmoney said:


> Raccoons? Small children could lose limbs to that thing when it's generating enough vacuum on the inlet side, and folks with loose clothing shouldn't walk too close.


 unless they are women in bikinis...


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

^:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Raccoons? Small children could lose limbs to that thing when it's generating enough vacuum on the inlet side, and folks with loose clothing shouldn't walk too close.


 no fitted caps or loose paper when Mike P. is on the dyno


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> no fitted caps or loose paper when Mike P. is on the dyno


 haha we might not be hitting the dyno.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> no fitted caps or loose paper when Mike P. is on the dyno


 Any dice games goin on!??! Not while this thing is spooling.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i just found some more pictures some are cool..i guess 

























i just ordered all the things for the catch can and booster line :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Dude is playing pocket pool over your setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Gdogg^ i would too. Hahahaha.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mindfault said:


> Gdogg^ i would too. Hahahaha.


 No ****, but I have admitted broners over builds. 4 serious.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

T-Boy said:


> You still up in dalton?


 All day, every day.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Fap fap fap fap fap


 
if you like drag queens  

get her out there mike! i wanna see you rip on it :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I am trying. Things are hectic right now. I changed my work schedule for a couple of weeks and it just killed everything. I think I could get everything together with in the week. I need to rotate the booster to get the vac line away from the heat. I also need to mount the brake reservoirs and run the new lines. Everything else is some what simple.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

How much of a pain is it to pull that gigantic manifold?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

It is very easy. My last manifold fit like crap so I made sure this was easy to remove/install


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I am trying. Things are hectic right now. I changed my work schedule for a couple of weeks and it just killed everything. I think I could get everything together with in the week. I need to rotate the booster to get the vac line away from the heat. I also need to mount the brake reservoirs and run the new lines. Everything else is some what simple.


 Always seems like you get close to done and a few niggling things pop up, or you end up finding you have more things to do before you do those things since it is dependent. 

Story of my builds. (Oh I want to move my air intake to below the bumper but battery oves first, oh and stupid circuit and leads there and wiring and fuses.... and.... ****) 

:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

gdoggmoney said:


> Always seems like you get close to done and a few niggling things pop up, or you end up finding you have more things to do before you do those things since it is dependent.
> 
> Story of my builds. (Oh I want to move my air intake to below the bumper but battery oves first, oh and stupid circuit and leads there and wiring and fuses.... and.... ****)
> 
> :thumbup:


 It never ends. If you get to a point where you feel like your car is 100% then you must of over looked it haha


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice set-up Mike looks very solid. Good luck with it. 



Mike Pauciullo said:


> It never ends. If you get to a point where you feel like your car is 100% then you must of over looked it haha


 Story of my life :banghead:


----------



## dontcrossme (Jul 19, 2005)

video?


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

dontcrossme said:


> video?


 lol it's not done yet


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

IMAN973 said:


> Nice set-up Mike looks very solid. Good luck with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Story of my life :banghead:


 Thank you:beer: 



dontcrossme said:


> video?


 Not yet. 
Sorry guys, the new work schedule has been nuts but I been gathering some small parts (new fuel line/catch can lines and fittings ETC). I have a wedding this weekend but sometime during the week I should have the cams in and lines all sorted out.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> It never ends. If you get to a point where you feel like your car is 100% then you must of over looked it haha


 

Indeed. You got it. :thumbup:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Great build!!! 

Wonder how much HP you'll be putting down in the end! 

Question about your battery setup: do you have more pictures of youre setup? I want to put my battery at the same location, but maybe you can give me some pointers how to mount it safely?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

CorrieG60 said:


> Great build!!!
> 
> Wonder how much HP you'll be putting down in the end!
> 
> Question about your battery setup: do you have more pictures of youre setup? I want to put my battery at the same location, but maybe you can give me some pointers how to mount it safely?


 I wl get some good pictures for you later. It is straight forward.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Last night Me and steve rotated the brake booster and tighten down the turbo / manifold and some other stuff .


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Last night Me and steve rotated the brake booster and tighten down the turbo / manifold and some other stuff .


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> It never ends. If you get to a point where you feel like your car is 100% then you must of over looked it haha


The first quote to ever be put in my sig (on any forum) :thumbup:

Car is looking good, Mike - I can't wait to see some results!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Some more was done tonight. I should be finishing the car up tomorrow/saturday and dropping the car off sunday to get finished. I am kind of rushing because i am going through some more medical issues and i might be going for surgery and i could be out of work for 1-2 months depending on what the doctors find. :banghead:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

And?? Did you get it done?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Engine has oil and coolant in it. I just need to run some new brake lines for the reservoir's, tighten the rear solid mount and then bring the car to get wired tomorrow and that should be done monday.:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Engine has oil and coolant in it. I just need to run some new brake lines for the reservoir's, tighten the rear solid mount and then bring the car to get wired tomorrow and that should be done monday.:thumbup:


:beer: so monday you'll be running 5's in the 1/4 mile?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I might be in surgery Monday lol haha Todd Kevin or steve can go to the track with the car I dont care.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Your car will also be.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Lugnutski wiring the car up?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

screwball said:


> Lugnutski wiring the car up?


Yeah, I wouldn't let anyone else do it.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Any updates bro?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Any updates bro?


Yes, the car is all wired and ready to go I will be picking it up Sunday. I just need to fix some small issues. Oh and I was diagnosed with a "fatty" liver...what ever the **** that means.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Yes, the car is all wired and ready to go I will be picking it up Sunday. I just need to fix some small issues. Oh and I was diagnosed with a "fatty" liver...what ever the **** that means.


:thumbup: for the car :thumbdown: to the U.S.D.A. lol


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

You coulda had that raccoon tied up behind a treadmill and worked all that off big dog.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Oh and I was diagnosed with a "fatty" liver...what ever the **** that means.


I got diagnosed w that sh!t too not that long ago... wtf? Liver enzymes were kinda high, got blood work done, doc recommended an ultrasound, boom, fatty liver.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha USDA was a good one. That raccoon wasn't do much walking after steve pumped him full of lead.


schwartzmagic said:


> I got diagnosed w that sh!t too not that long ago... wtf? Liver enzymes were kinda high, got blood work done, doc recommended an ultrasound, boom, fatty liver.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


I had major pains in my lower chest/upper stomach area which ended up just muscliar. I went for the ultra sound and other test and it came back with a scared gallbladder and extra fat in my liver. After I heard that I was semi relieved because that basically ruled out surgery. I got some blood work tomorrow and hopefully a few days after that they will have more answers on how much fat I have in the liver. But what did they tell you to do and what did they say you can't do? Any treatment?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Fatty liver means that your liver has large 'pockets' of tryglyceride fat accumulated in the cells.
It is mostly seen in those patients with excessive alcohol consumption(no offense) or those who are obese(again no offense). 
The next fase is hepatitis(inflammation of the liver), which still is reversible(in most cases) but in the end it will lead to liver-failure..

treatment will usually be a diet, medication and absolute alchohol absence(if that is the cause)!

Bummer for the hospital admittance....


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

I am not a big drinking anymore. Even in my younger days if i drank one day a week it was a lot. I weigh 215 and I am 5'10 so who knows.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I had major pains in my lower chest/upper stomach area which ended up just muscliar. I went for the ultra sound and other test and it came back with a scared gallbladder and extra fat in my liver. After I heard that I was semi relieved because that basically ruled out surgery. I got some blood work tomorrow and hopefully a few days after that they will have more answers on how much fat I have in the liver. But what did they tell you to do and what did they say you can't do? Any treatment?


No pains here thankfully. Yeah, doc scared me at first when the elevated liver enzymes blood work came in said might have hepatitis ( i was like wtf?!?!) but when he got the additional blood work in testing for that and other stuff he ruled it out. He basically said no more drinking, eat healthy (lots of fruit and veggies) and exercise. 



CorrieG60 said:


> Fatty liver means that your liver has large 'pockets' of tryglyceride fat accumulated in the cells.
> It is mostly seen in those patients with excessive alcohol consumption(no offense) or those who are obese(again no offense).
> The next fase is hepatitis(inflammation of the liver), which still is reversible(in most cases) but in the end it will lead to liver-failure..
> 
> ...


I used to consume alcohol excessively but cut that out after my first daughter was born 4 years ago. :laugh:



Mike Pauciullo said:


> I am not a big drinking anymore. Even in my younger days if i drank one day a week it was a lot. I weigh 215 and I am 5'10 so who knows.


I'm 230 and 6'1"... Need to drop 30lbs. I've already dropped 10. eace:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Good info on the fat liver stuff...but back to the cool ****...I picked the car up all wiring is done and it is basically ready to run I just need to fix a small issue. 
Here is a typical gay scene VW pic 








Vipecc is gone lugtronic is officially in! 
Thanks Todd, Kevin and Ben.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Good info on the fat liver stuff...but back to the cool ****...I picked the car up all wiring is done and it is basically ready to run I just need to fix a small issue.
> Here is a typical gay scene VW pic
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiice, so we should be seeing 9s from you 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ this :laugh::beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Is Waterfest the debut Mike or are you gonna hit any test and tunes beforehand? I'd love to see the car on a Wednesday or Friday T&T between now and Waterfest.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Here is a typical gay scene VW pic


I seen you creepin' the "EmKaY" forum broseph


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Niiiiice, so we should be seeing 9s from you
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


We need to go 10's first then we will worry about the 9's later on. As you guys know I am very honest on here and I know for a fact I need more seat time in the car. 



screwball said:


> Is Waterfest the debut Mike or are you gonna hit any test and tunes beforehand? I'd love to see the car on a Wednesday or Friday T&T between now and Waterfest.


I am not to sure time is running out. I have off Thursday and Friday before Wf but I have two customers coming from out of state so I told them I will go out and show them NYC. Most likely Saturday will be the first passes on the car. I have been working with [email protected] for the past three years so I am going to see if he can talk to some track officials about lettin me make lisence passes so we are good to go on Sunday. 



*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> I seen you creepin' the "EmKaY" forum broseph


 I creep around this dump just to see what's going on. 

Tomorrow i plan on spending some time on the car. 
Once again thanks Todd, Kevin, Ben and steve for the help.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

There will be plenty of time to make license passes. We will all be done by 2pm. Lol.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> There will be plenty of time to make license passes. We will all be done by 2pm. Lol.


Haha that has changed. Racing will be over at 4:00-4:30 ish


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

This build is so awesome. :thumbup:

I'm anxious to see how you do on the track


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> I'll believe it when I see it


A lot of things have been changing. Air cooled guys can run in the outlaw class this year also.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see the racing there this year.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> A lot of things have been changing. Air cooled guys can run in the outlaw class this year also.


LOL! Mike you can't lose to aircooled


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL! Mike you can't lose to aircooled


Haha I know but Atleast the racing will be good and stevebilt will be sponsoring te event for the payout . If we get near 10 cars te pay out will be something close to. $1000 for the person who wins.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Video Video VIDEO!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Haha I know but Atleast the racing will be good and stevebilt will be sponsoring te event for the payout . If we get near 10 cars te pay out will be something close to. $1000 for the person who wins.


nice! :beer: what is that 1 week worth of fuel for you?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> nice! :beer: what is that 1 week worth of fuel for you?


Haha depends on what I drive for the week. The duramax I can see being close to that haha. The daily will go about a month and a half on 1k and the gti I a unsure of because of the e85 crap. 
On another note to warn some people I ordered a mk4 2.0l oil pan from north side and it caused some issues. The pan was hitting the fly wheel so that caused the bottom end not to rotate. The simple fix was rip the Trans out and grind down the pan just a bit. All I need to do now is slap the Trans in put the cams in and send the intake manifold out to move some Vac ports and i will be ready to go.:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Haha depends on what I drive for the week. The duramax I can see being close to that haha. The daily will go about a month and a half on 1k and the gti I a unsure of because of the e85 crap.
> On another note to warn some people I ordered a mk4 2.0l oil pan from north side and it caused some issues. The pan was hitting the fly wheel so that caused the bottom end not to rotate. The simple fix was rip the Trans out and grind down the pan just a bit. All I need to do now is slap the Trans in put the cams in and send the intake manifold out to move some Vac ports and i will be ready to go.:thumbup:


:beer: thats good info about the mk4 2.0 oil pan. is that for extra clearance or more oil capacity?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

They are same as 1.8t pan but don't have the turbo drain on them. They are also about 1/5 the price of 1.8t pan.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

overnight parts from japan dont fit right


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL! Mike you can't lose to aircooled


Dude, there are SERIOUS aircooled cars.


I was 1" from pulling the plug on a 500whp capable Type IV build from Jake Raby and putting a 3076 on it....... Yes, air cooled motors CAN do that. Custom cylinder head castings, custom case, custom internals.... Nothing VW left.


Raby all motor 3l type IV. Make some changes, add some boost. THere's another of him doing 400whp out of a turbo air cooled type IV. 








Last time I checked the air cooled street legal record was [email protected] 146. Not bad for something so old and without water cooling. Just sayin, I know there are the equivalent of Dart blocks/cases and etc out there for aircooled cars, you can go nuts.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

You gotta have some big balls to do that ****.....that much power in a short wheelbase car, nose up has got to make for a wild ride


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

mike knows that aircooleds aren't just about 1/8 mile

here is Todd running a couple of years ago when he was 16v still:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

The air cooled cars are a blast to watch. I am looking forward to running with those guys next weekend. I been pushin [email protected] for about 2 years now to let them run and he is finally letting it happen along with a lot of other issues. Thanks Dan :thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

MKIII_96 said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> We need to go 10's first then we will worry about the 9's later on.


never a truer word has been spoken.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

trans is back in. hopefully tomorrow will be the last day of messing with this junk box


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

What are you using for ignition?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

16v wires and 16v coil


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> 16v wires and 16v coil


Bosch Motorsports coil.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

speeding-g6O said:


> never a truer word has been spoken.


Holy Smokes! Its the ghost of speeding-g6O!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Holy Smokes! Its the ghost of speeding-g6O!


just in for some results for another guy using the same turbo as i do.

Mikey and i talked about this one a bit when we both got it.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> Bosch Motorsports coil.


Ditto...... Also.... how about something other than a Bosch coil? 


Bosch coils/sensors = junk.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

All we use is Bosch sensors and coils. Coil is good for low 9s and 800+whip after being dropped.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> All we use is Bosch sensors and coils. Coil is good for low 9s and 800+whip after being dropped.


I won't argue with that at all, and you are right they work great. The motorsport stuff is big $$$ for a reason. I am/was thinking street car type stuff, where they die from underhood heat and just plain suck in that environment. 2+hrs in traffic each day soaking a coil ends up murdering it over time.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> All we use is Bosch sensors and coils. Coil is good for low 9s and 800+whip after being dropped.


dropped....on multiple occasions.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I have them installed on half a dozen cars that are daily driven. Air cooled vws, Porsche turbo, vr6 turbo, NA 4 cyl.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> I have them installed on half a dozen cars that are daily driven. Air cooled vws, Porsche turbo, vr6 turbo, NA 4 cyl.


They hold up better than the Bosch plebeian electronics?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Well it runs!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Well it runs!


:beer::beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay!!!!! Lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

It doesn't idle well, you should just give the car to me. :laugh:


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

It just woke up, its throat is still sore


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> I doesn't idle well, you should just give the car to me. :laugh:


Lol sure just give me $15000 and take it.
It runs good for c16 in the tank and a e85 file on the standalone lol


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

NICE!! :thumbup:

Can't wait to see the numbers!

Did you get a chance to make those pictures of the battery-mounting?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

CorrieG60 said:


> NICE!! :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to see the numbers!
> 
> Did you get a chance to make those pictures of the battery-mounting?


Totally forgot about that. I will get on it for you in a bit


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Lol sure just give me $15000 and take it.
> It runs good for c16 in the tank and a e85 file on the standalone lol


LOL Good to see it running dude. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> LOL Good to see it running dude. :thumbup:


I guess it was good to hear it run. When I first started it I had my lady friend turn the key because I was covered in fluids. It ran for no more then 2 seconds told her to turn it off walked out of the garage showered and went out to eat. The excitement of the first start up of the season is getting less exciting every year. 
Today I plan on driving the car around the block and then right into the trailer to get the seats mounted better. I talked to Kevin yesterday and we plan on doing some Team Viewer stuff later this week.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

and the best part is, besides the cams he has a reeeeeeally good base for your setup. 

running Corn?

should EASILY hit 8 bills at the wheel.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> I guess it was good to hear it run. When I first started it I had my lady friend turn the key because I was covered in fluids. It ran for no more then 2 seconds told her to turn it off walked out of the garage showered and went out to eat. The excitement of the first start up of the season is getting less exciting every year.
> Today I plan on driving the car around the block and then right into the trailer to get the seats mounted better. I talked to Kevin yesterday and we plan on doing some Team Viewer stuff later this week.


Team Viewer? The PC remote desktop software or something else?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

KB gave me Todd's old file he went 9.4x with. It's on the car now and runs mint. And yeah corn..we are going green lol


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

perfect. even easier, as you both Lugtronic.

and yes, TeamViewer is remote software for KB tuning it wherever it is and he isnt there.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

CorrieG60 said:


> NICE!! :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to see the numbers!
> 
> Did you get a chance to make those pictures of the battery-mounting?


Here is the best I can do for you ..well for now.










I just need to make a new coolant over flow


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> KB gave me Todd's old file he went 9.4x with. It's on the car now and runs mint. And yeah corn..we are going green lol



perfect, so if todd went 9.4's with that map you'll be good for a solid 11.0. :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

zerb said:


> perfect, so if todd went 9.4's with that map you'll be good for a solid 11.0. :beer:


opcorn:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

zerb said:


> perfect, so if todd went 9.4's with that map you'll be good for a solid 11.0. :beer:


says the other 11 second guy with ~650 AWHP 

i couldnt resist :wave::heart::laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

zerb said:


> perfect, so if todd went 9.4's with that map you'll be good for a solid 11.0. :beer:


if hes lucky:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Is it going to be on the track at waterfest this weekend?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

There are a lot of sweet burns in this thread, I'm loving the battle between the shot triplets haha.
Keep up the good work guys.



gdoggmoney said:


> They hold up better than the Bosch plebeian electronics?


The coils we use are not even expensive. Its not $23x4 like OEM, but it is $225 for an 800hp+, 9,000 rpm+, 9 second coilpack. 
Seems pretty cheap when you think about it like that.

Also there is no built in ignitor to fail like stock coils. The ECU supplies the current to the coil directly. 
We don't use things that don't work. I thought going low mid-low 9 seconds and 160 mph kind of proves that?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is it going to be on the track at waterfest this weekend?


Yeah


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Mike,

thanks for the picture of the battery-box. Did you weld the box directly to the chassis leg? Or did you bolt it to it?
Do you have any more pics of the box/mounting?

Thanks in advance!

9 seconds should be doable, i think!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you can dooo ittt!!!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

CorrieG60 said:


> Mike,
> 
> thanks for the picture of the battery-box. Did you weld the box directly to the chassis leg? Or did you bolt it to it?
> Do you have any more pics of the box/mounting?
> ...


It is welded to the frame I will get better ones when everything calms down. 
Menand KB got together on team viewer today and did some logs and the turbo doesn't feel that laggy. The car hauls ass:heart:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> It is welded to the frame I will get better ones when everything calms down.
> Menand KB got together on team viewer today and did some logs and the turbo doesn't feel that laggy. The car hauls ass:heart:


team viewer is the $hit :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> team viewer is the $hit :thumbup:


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

If the car hauls ass, where are the videos? :laugh:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

We will have a decent amount of videos. I will have my gopro and nyc1es should be showing up to cover the shoot out


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> We will have a decent amount of videos. I will have my gopro and nyc1es should be showing up to cover the shoot out


:beer: nyc1es, i love their vids. I'm gonna watch some today


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Iamtaiboogie will be doing the coverage not nyc1es sorry guys for the confusion haha:thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

lugnuts said:


> There are a lot of sweet burns in this thread, I'm loving the battle between the shot triplets haha.
> Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, did I somehow come off aggressive here? Or did I kick your dog and not remember? 

Curious here. Not trying to come off as anything but?


----------



## dave13s4 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't mind him he's just an old washed up racer so he gets a little sensitive at times hahaha, I don't think he meant any harm by his comment or took yours the wrong way.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Doubt he meant you Gdogg, there's a bunch of the Team Lugnuts ballbusters in here.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

so when is this car going to go 13's already? everyone is dying to see this thing trap 100mph!!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Maybe you can blow the hood off again too Mike?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

turbodub said:


> so when is this car going to go 13's already? everyone is dying to see this thing trap 100mph!!


c'mon now, we all know he's good for high 12's with this setup :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I saw tim rip off some 10's today and mike was running 11's as well. Car hauled Ass going down the strip


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

video or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've got a couple but they are kinda **** since they came from my phone


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

11.4 on the wastegate spring and then 11.6 @ 133 I had a Trans issue but we are good to go tomorrow


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

good yob Mikey! gotta crawl before you can walk! ease into that 10-zone, then stroll on down to single-digit avenue!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

sh1tty videos required in this thread


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Good schit Mike :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

ya got 10's though and >140!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!!! finally you can jump on the 1/4 mile list!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> [email protected]


outfuknstanding dude!! grats!!

awaiting videos:beer::beer:


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> [email protected]


Congrats man!! Good to see another MK4 in the 10's! That MPH is serious too, definitely good for a low 10 :beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> [email protected]


Fukking awesome duder!!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> [email protected]


:beer: great work Mike! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> [email protected]


Way to go!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks guys!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5769524-Waterfest-18-track-times-and-video-s.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Good!!!!
Nice numbers


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> thanks guys!
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5769524-Waterfest-18-track-times-and-video-s.


Thats the link with videos. 
Since i was being bashed all weekend by "race car eddy and the peanut gang" i will take a stab back at him and say we trapped higher then him on his 9.61 run and if anyone says he lifted at the 1/8th mile he didn't..more like the 1,000ft mark and as for his comment about him building cars that run single digits well he only built one and it lasted a total of two races. He built his car and ran single digits about 3 times. My car has been garage built and kevin has kept this thing together for 3 years now. So much for a master vw performance shop right?Keep keyboard racing.


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

congrats on the quick build and great times. its nice to see a car that gets built fast and goes to the track and turns good times. anyone who makes fun of you should be at the track racing next to you. if they dont show that means they are chicken or a just talking bs. good job man.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

02VWGTIVR6 said:


> congrats on the quick build and great times. its nice to see a car that gets built fast and goes to the track and turns good times. anyone who makes fun of you should be at the track racing next to you. if they dont show that means they are chicken or a just talking bs. good job man.


Ed has no reason to hate on me. He has no reason to hate on anyone. If he is lucky he makes it to one event a year and his car just blows up. He sucks and is a complete bitch for not being a man and comforting the people he has a problem with (which is everyone)


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

This is a car with 800 whp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGlooZjvy18&feature=player_embedded

So why isnt a 1000+ whp car going 8's yet?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Thats the link with videos.
> Since i was being bashed all weekend by "race car eddy and the peanut gang" i will take a stab back at him and say we trapped higher then him on his 9.61 run and if anyone says he lifted at the 1/8th mile he didn't..more like the 1,000ft mark and as for his comment about him building cars that run single digits well he only built one and it lasted a total of two races. He built his car and ran single digits about 3 times. My car has been garage built and kevin has kept this thing together for 3 years now. So much for a master vw performance shop right?Keep keyboard racing.


DING DING DING:laugh:



JoHnsVrT said:


> This is a car with 800 whp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGlooZjvy18&feature=player_embedded
> 
> So why isnt a 1000+ whp car going 8's yet?


Because its around 1800#'s of tin can with a 800whp beast under the hood.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ic:


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

> Because its around 1800#'s of tin can with a 800whp beast under the hood.


Nope that ek hatch weighs in at 2400 pounds


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

same as most SFWD cars


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

people should just worry about there own cars especially when there own cars arent doing so hot at least mike comes out to every event possible and tries to put on a show. Mike your car will run a number look at that MPH put that thing on a diet and that thing will show these **** talkers up!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Stevebilt said:


> I honestly still don't understand how anyone has anything to say about Mike's car. We got the car running last week with the new setup with a base map, 3rd pass the car went [email protected] blowing the tires off. Also keep in mind this car is 2750lbs with driver, 67mm turbo and 24" tires. A true street car, Mike drove the car from Farmingville to Baldwin for a meet the day we got it running and I personally drove it on a 45min trip to a car meet Saturday after we left the track, chute and all. Head hasn't even come off the motor since I assembled it 2yrs ago. That's more notable then most "others".


:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

JoHnsVrT said:


> This is a car with 800 whp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGlooZjvy18&feature=player_embedded
> 
> So why isnt a 1000+ whp car going 8's yet?


That dude is from down here in S FL. He used to run a PTE6768. Was ONLY making 885whp.... So he went w that borg warner sx400 w the 1.25a/r (iirc) backhousing to make more power lol. My bud Karey who fabbed my intake and exhaust manifold, downpipe, etc, fabbed up his new 4" up/downpipe (never saw the finished product) and intake. He's also running a AFI t4 sidewinder manifold. Really nice setup. Car MOVES.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

S400sx and 1.25.... thats what i run as well


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> S400sx and 1.25.... thats what i run as well


Okay, so tell kb to crank up the powah so you can make 900+awhp and run low 9s, maybe high 8s



Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Kinda quiet lately??


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> That dude is from down here in S FL. He used to run a PTE6768. Was ONLY making 885whp.... So he went w that borg warner sx400 w the 1.25a/r (iirc) backhousing to make more power lol. My bud Karey who fabbed my intake and exhaust manifold, downpipe, etc, fabbed up his new 4" up/downpipe (never saw the finished product) and intake. He's also running a AFI t4 sidewinder manifold. Really nice setup. Car MOVES.


 Made 950 recently with the sx400, an extra set of 1000cc injectors, and switched to an AEM. Having issues with the boost control and Co2 getting along tho.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

CorrieG60 said:


> Kinda quiet lately??


 This is the first time I have been home since Friday. I was getting the car ready for show n go. I made the event and made 4 out of the 6 license passes:thumbup: I had to take the exhaust off the car for the weekend because there was a minor issue with it. 








Had some more problems with heat shields yesterday 




 Fastest pass to date @ the Stevebilt Shoot out at WF 




 and the on car.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, what happened to your exhaust?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Good question. I am bringing the car back to Hell Bent during the winter so they will make something new.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Too much 2-steppin at the ricer hangouts? :laugh:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Too much 2-steppin at the ricer hangouts? :laugh:


 Haha no i don't do that ever since I got vertigo.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

same thing happened to a friend of mine, the heat is too much for the aluminum on the corner/bend nearest the turbo.... 

oh yeah, i know you know this but you only have one year to do your passes; dont learn like me and get the last ones done a day or two after you start and have to do all over!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike you f'd that exhaust up lol :laugh: :thumbup:


----------

